# 820 answers



## Scruffy (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm. Still slowly. Trying to figure out how my 1944 Logan 820. Works.  It has quick change gearbox. . Power longitudinal power feed works.  But I have yet to figure out how the power cross feed works.   Some help needed.  Thanks. Scruffy


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 25, 2013)

Scruffy,

First off you need to buy a Logan manual.  You can find them on ebay or order from Logan Actuator. 

When you say you can get the longitudinal feed to work, are you talking the half nuts?  That's the lever on the far right side of the carriage and is used for threading.  The lever just to the left of it is the power feed lever that has three positions.  Center is neutral.  I can't remember off the top of my head (read: old) which is which, but the other two positions, one is x-axis and the other for the cross feed y-axis.

Let me know if that doesn't clear it up.

Steve


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 25, 2013)

Scruffy--my logan is not a quick change, but my cross feed switch is a pull push knob just under the cross slide on the apron--it is kind of hidden unless you look straight at it.--hope this helps--Dave


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is a picture from the Logan 820 Manual showing the carriage controls.  

Power feed lever Up = longitudinal feed,  Down = cross feed, Center = neutral

Note that there is a mechanical interlock that prevents the half nuts from being engaged if the power feed lever is not in the neutral position and the power feed lever from moving if the half nuts are engaged. 

When using power feed (either longitudinal or cross) the friction clutch must be be tightened to actually cause movement. (Mine had a broken pin that prevented it from working correctly when I first got it, an easy fix once I figured out what it was.) 

I strongly recommend getting a copy of the manual from Scott Logan well worth the $25 
http://store.lathe.com/pl-06.html


----------



## gjmontll (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Scruffy,

It looks like you already got the answers to your question about the feed selections. My recently obtained Logan 820 is also from 1944 based on its serial number, 24157. Is yours close to that? I've just started to restore mine. You may have already seen the thread in this forum/folder, "Greg's Logan 820 Restoration." I'm in the midst of reworking the apron. It's interesting to see how selector dial, interlock with the halfnuts, and the gear trains all work. Here's a snapshot of my work in progress...

Greg


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 28, 2013)

CluelessNewB said:


> Here is a picture from the Logan 820 Manual showing the carriage controls.
> 
> Power feed lever Up = longitudinal feed,  Down = cross feed, Center = neutral
> 
> ...



Advice well taken. .i didn't know they had a operators Manuel.   Ordered one last night. . I have a pars list.. Big thanks for the help


----------

